# spearfishing with billybob



## ruger270 (Oct 29, 2008)

Went out about a week ago with billybob. I haven't ever killed a big grouper so I asked billybob if he could help me fix that.Made a few dives in the 140' to 160' range. The vis was the best I've ever seen it out there. It was easily 100 feet and the water was a beautiful cobalt blue. The first dive we made was on a tire pyramid where i killed a couple smalltriggerfish and billybobkilled a6or 7 pound scamp and grabbed 8 good sized shovelnose lobster. The next dive wasabout 155 feet on a steel pyramid. Aswe'reheading down the anchor rope about 60 feet above the wreck I heard billybob screaming and he points out over the sand at abig grouper swimming right towards us. I eased towards him slowly, got within range and popped him right between the eyes. Icouldn'tbelieve how easy he was to kill. I guess he had never seen divers before. We spent the rest of the day diving shallower spots on our way in and killed a few more triggerfish. All in all it was a great day. I finally killed a respectable grouper and I hope therewill bemany more to follow.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Billybob is one of the best there is. He has forgotten more about diving than I will ever know, glad you had a good day, I can't wait to go with him again!


----------



## ruger270 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's My grouper. We thought it would go 40#'s at the safety stop but Billybob said once it's weighed ya gotta go by the scale!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:clap Nice job guys!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish, that will make some nive grouper steaks!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats on a nice grouper!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Awsome job Matt.

Nice fish!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nice grouper.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt...fried some of him and grilled some of him tonight. It was fine. thanks for dinner. great job. now let's go pop bambi.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a beauty there!! Good job man!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice all the way around! Grouper and lobster for dinner.


----------

